# 12.5 month old won't let me change his diaper



## jenniet (Apr 1, 2004)

My 12.5 month old ds screams and kicks like I am killing him when I need to change his diaper. He doesn't have a rash and he doesn't seem to be in pain when he goes to the bathroom so I don't think that is the issue. I have tried changing him standing up and in other place besides his changing table but nothing works. He kicks me so hard and I can't take the screaming by the end of the day.







As soon as I am finished changing him he acts like nothing happened. Help!
I forgot to mention I try to give him a new toy to play with to distract him. He throws the toy at me and screams.


----------



## DoratheExplora (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine too (13 months)! Haven't found a solution yet. I thought he would outgrow it.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

My girls refuse to allow DH to change them. No, no abuse whatsoever, but they pick up on his uncomfortable-ness and just don't let him. My DS1 went through that stage, try giving him something entirely new (for my kids it's an actual wipe, and they chew on them EWWWW!) Distraction can be key at that age. If all else fails, let them roam naked! Mess is easier than screaming!?!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Both of mine have gone through these phases at active exploratory times in their lives. I think it's because they don't want to lie still for the 40 seconds it takes me to change a diaper. I'm sure it won't be the most common solution here, but I make them get their diaper changed. Both of mine did this too young to run around naked w/out peeing on everything, and I'd rather make them lie down for less than a minute than spend my day hunting for the smelly pee spot I missed the day before. They're not hurt or scared, they just would rather be running around doing what they want.


----------



## Inanna_Mama (Sep 18, 2006)

Could you try diapering while DS stands up? That's what we've had to do with our 12 mo. old. Motherease cloths make it pretty easy.


----------



## Sylith (Apr 15, 2002)

Subbing because my very active, very strong 16 month old does this too. It is more than frustrating when he's pooped.

Occasionally I bribe him with a cookie


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Think it's a pretty normal thing, that will pass. They're just having too much fun and don't want to lie still to get their nappy changed.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

My son does this, he's 15 months. If he won't calm down by looking at a toy than I usually sit on my knees and put his legs between mine so he can't kick me. It makes for a much faster diaper change.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

My daughter went through this, to varying degrees, from the time she learned to roll over (3 months) until she stopped wearing diapers (2 1/2 years). My son, now 10 months, is the same.

There were times when I just had to hold her down to change her diaper. Not ideal, but this is one of those non-negotiable things for me, like buckling up in the car seat. You can try to make it as much fun as possible, but in the end, it just needs to get done.


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

I try to tell DS (15 mos) that we're going to change his diaper, instead of just doing it. I also am willing to do it standing or laying, but standing doesn't work yet because he just runs away.









So, I sort of have a bit-by-bit escalating technique.

1. Sing a song about changing his diaper.
2. Tickle his tummy, kiss his feet, make him giggle if possible.
3. Exclaim about all the things I'm "finding" in his diaper ("A carrot!") and be very playful.
4. If necessary, throw a leg across his chest and pin him down, and work fast (because he really dislikes it!).

I try to avoid #4, because it really upsets him, but if he is just unable to cope with the diaper change and is really bucking/kicking/screaming, no matter how much I try to distract him... well, unfortunately, we do what we have to do to get him changed.







:

(I probably only have to pin him down once or twice a month. And I hate it, but I draw the line at having a naked poopy-bum running through the house.)


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

My DS will be 2 in a couple weeks and does this. It's a relatively new thing for him, say the past month or so. I agree that it's just more fun to be up and playing than getting a tush changed....plus I think it being colder doesn't help things...who wants a naked exposed wet tush when it's cool in the room?

I do like the other moms, try to make it fun, wait 'till he's seems like he won't pitch a fit, etc. but it needs to be done and if needs be I'll try to hold him down and work fast.
One thing I started doing recently is taking him into the living room so he's in 'the action' to change his tush. That way he can see what everyone else is doing and doesn't feel left out.
Also, we have wall hangings in his room and he loves to talk about what's on them, so I'll quiz him on what he sees to distract him, or quiz him on body parts, animal noises or I'll sing goofy versions of Old MacDonald because he loves the animal noises.

We do what we have to do, and I have to say, being a mom is the most creative job anyone could ever have! LOL


----------



## daisy0306 (Nov 4, 2007)

my DS is 20 months and we've been having this same war since he was about a year old. I just try to catch him at a time when he's not so busy, or just try not to disturb him too much when he is busy. I also ask/tell him that I am going to change his bum, that seems to help a bit. I don't give him toys as he just ends up rubbing it all over himself, which is soooo gross when he has a poopy bum. Sometimes I just give up and let him run naked. We're starting to attempt potty training now, so I bring him to the potty as well with hopes that he will use it...


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Evan has been doing this MOST of his life...and he's 22 months.
Diaper changes are exhausting in our house. He screams as if we're beating him with a bat or something. It's awful. Lord only knows what our downstairs neighbours must think we do to our poor son...lol

But, it's just a fact of our lives now. He needs his diaper changed, he cries while we do it, and as soon as the new dipey is on he's over it.


----------



## pitchfork (May 3, 2005)

We had the same problems with DS since he was mobile and didn't want to stop. It was horrible. We ended up ECing...


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

My DD is like that too. She has been since the day she was born. But it did get harder physically when she started rolling over and crawling. I have had some luck recently with asking her over and over if she wants a diaper change (sometimes for 30+ min) eventually she will relent and allow it. But she is 18 months.
Good Luck.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

For us, it works to give DS choices--"Do you want Mama to change your diaper here on the floor, or on the changing table? What about over by the kitty?" Giving him some say in the matter helps him to feel more in control of what's being done to his body and he's usually fine with being changed after he chooses. Now DS2 is rolling all over the place, too, so getting that little squirmer to stay still enough to change him is another thing...


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I found just waiting meant that they finished what they were doing and were content to be changed. They both liked something under their head if they were lying down and often preferred the stand up change.


----------



## monica3674 (Nov 20, 2006)

We went through this several times. It just seemed to be a phase that would come again and again. DD eventually grew out of it.

I would just try to distract her and quickly change her, having everything ready.

Monica


----------

